
Nuclear fusion takes a step closer - jseliger
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/nuclear-fusion-closer
======
bonjourhackers
Does anyone have access to the paper and comment on it? It seems to be a nice,
but small incremental contribution to fusion research. Is it for inertial or
magnetic confinement nuclear fusion?

~~~
Libbum
You can read it in full on the arxiv:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1705.08638](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1705.08638)

And yeah. The title of the (Wired) article is a little blown out of
proportion. Important but incremental is definitely correct (I'm one of the
authors).

